# Allods Online



## Xrangex (Jan 27, 2013)

Dude, if you enjoy WoW but cant afford the $15 a month then download Allods Online! Get this game more popular! It is 90% exactly like WoW and it's 100% free to play 

If you end up joining the game pm me, i'm on empire and need some niggas to quest with


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

I wouldn't go as far to say its exactly like wow....and its not more popular


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> I wouldn't go as far to say its exactly like wow....and its not more popular


I mean after awhile it becomes it's own game and you forget about the similarites, but you gotta admit it's ALOT like WoW. the interface is almost exactly the same. and im not saying its more popular im saying i want more people to play so it gets more popular. its an amazing f2p game and deserves more attention you play?


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> I mean after awhile it becomes it's own game and you forget about the similarites, but you gotta admit it's ALOT like WoW. the interface is almost exactly the same. and im not saying its more popular im saying i want more people to play so it gets more popular. its an amazing f2p game and deserves more attention you play?


while the game has amazing aesthetic purposes, I didn't really like it, I generally don't like games that are "FREE" to play but have a cash shop in them I don't like the idea of others getting special privileges because they used real money , when it's marketed as a free to play game because as a user I would be obviously playing for the sole purpose it is free to play or I would pay for wow as a user. And while the game has been out for a few years now I played when it first came out, I didn't too much like their customer support, or their questing , the questing I found to be terrible, and apparently after reading /hearing things I wasn't the only one to complain about it. Ontop of that the small player population makes the game, harder to find buddies to quest or do dungeons, ect, . The game however does set a standard for F2P MMORPGS, and hopefully the Dev's will create and change and make the game better as time goes on, for me it wasn't my cup of tea. 
Hopefully someone will play with you though ! ^_^


----------



## Snowed (Feb 10, 2013)

I havn't really played those games too much but I think i Tried allods with a buddy back in the day.. might hop on and give it a shot if i can get around to downloadin it


----------



## fookey (Feb 19, 2013)

I was in beta, I thought it was alright. Played some a year after release and felt the same. I also felt the same way when WoW went F2P for the first 10 levels or whatever. I kinda got out of MMOs after SWG (2 years strong 2-3 accounts @ 15 a month) went NGE and ruined my tailor/BE class (Jenkey on Ahazi) and pre-CU Jedi. 

There were a couple MMOs I was interested in but kinda failed in my book. I tried getting into SWToR but that was also a no go for me, now that it is F2P I'll check in every once in a while.

Glad you found an MMO that you enjoy! wish I had the same luck. Just seems like I am growing out of the gaming stage.


----------

